# Engine assistance



## yeolorgangrinder (Jan 4, 2011)

I have several HO trains that have been in storage for over 30 years. Some are brand new and were never operated. Others were operated with light usage. What do I need to do to bring these back to life now? Is there some maintenance or lubrication that would be helpful? If so, how and where is it applied? Engines are diesel and steam models by various makers, e.g., Tyco, Bachman, etc. Most were in sets and were not top of the line. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. . . .


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

you will need to lube the gears. For deisel there are plates on the bottom of the trucks that unscrew or pop off this will reveal the gears to be lubed. same sort of set up with the steam. Another good thing to do would be to clean the brushes of the motor. These are kept in by plates on the motor that pop off or tabs that hold the brush and springs in place. to clean the brushes use alcohol. I use the type that is common in a first aid kit kind of space, i think its 80 or 70 %


----------

